# Dawgs



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

Was going thru old photos & found a few you folks may enjoy. First was a watercolor, 22x30. I evidently joined 2 pics together for the final photo, hence the line in the middle. The WC faded over the years so its dead now. This was done about 35 years ago.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

That is gorgeous and so incredibly detailed for a watercolor!


----------



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Fantastic watercolor work!

Ernst


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

It doesn't get better than this. You are an amazing artist.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

People ask about the purple Lab... Recall that I abhor black. However, these days I use mixes of purple, green & brown for better color & the ability to add warm/cool tones. Glad y'all like.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm in love with that dogs >.<
I need to hug them! xD


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Wow, I love it! There's so much depth in their faces!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Do you have a good picture of the dogs Sorin? I took the liberty of taking the line out for you.. if you wanted to print out a copy. If you don't want it.. that's fine too


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

Yeh, Bush, I do but they're smaller. No need though cuz this is such old stuff. Thanks for being thoughtful though!


----------



## Linzibx (Aug 26, 2015)

Gorgeous x


----------

